# rest?



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

what kind of rest do you use ? i have a whisker biscuit but was wonderin if a fall away rest would be better.

any pros or cons or just flat out recomendations i just put a bow away at scheels so i am willing to change up my setup.
 :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What are you gonna use it for?

For hunting, you really cant beat the biscuit. Its STUPID SIMPLE!!! With a properly tuned rig, you should get accuracy at all practical hunting ranges. Mines good to 60, which is as far as ill EVER need to shoot on a live animal.
Never have to worry about an arrow falling off, "jumping" off if you draw real fast, and with the arrow secure, itll never bounce off anything or make any noise. Also great if you do alot of sneaking/still hunting. I can come to full draw laying flat on my back. Try doing that with a drop-away.

If I was mainly a 3-D/Target shooter, id probably opt for a drop-away.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

im using the bow for hunting and am hoping to try some spot and stalk hunting in the future.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Than I would opt for the biscuit. Many say you dont get the accuracy with them you would with a drop-away, but I maintain that if your rig is tuned right you will have great accuracy at any practical hunting range. I shoot extreme helicals through mine and she hits right where im aiming out to 60 yards. Which is plenty far.

Plus, their easy to tune. You dont have to "time" a biscuit like some of the drop-aways.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

personally for spot and stalk type hunting i think a full containment dropaway would be your best bet. ive never been a big fan of the biscuit. i REALLY like the QAD rests. in my opinion these are some of the bests rests. i have a neighbor that has 3 pope and young antelope and numerous deer as well as two elk (all pope and young) that swear by a biscuit (all public land) but i have never liked the feel of them. its all personal choice i guess... but good luck with whatever you go with


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've pretty much abandoned my compounds for recurves, but both my wife & I have shot the WB for the last several years with excellent results. As BBJ advised, it's dirt simple, has no moving parts to loosen up or go out of whack, and delivers more than acceptable accuracy.

Were I setting up a 3D bow, I would opt for a rest I can fine tune. I used to shoot quite a bit of 3D and at that time used the Quik Tune 1000 rest for both hunting & 3D.

I don't like drop aways for the simple reason that it relies on an two extra mechanical functions (raising up & dropping) to function correctly.
Those are extra things to go wrong in the field or even worse, break on an out of state trip...


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

just got my bow this past week and after thinking and making new freinds i think im going to a qad fallaway rest.

my new freind is trying to get me to start shooting 3D and the QAD looks like an awsome rest.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I've had 3 different drop aways in the past. I just purchased a new bow, put a whisker biscuit on it. I will never go back. I've had too many things go wrong with them. Not much can go wrong with a biscuit.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

doubledroptine08 said:


> just got my bow this past week and after thinking and making new freinds i think im going to a qad fallaway rest.
> 
> my new freind is trying to get me to start shooting 3D and the QAD looks like an awsome rest.


--Looks like an awesome rest, that's about it. It doesn't drop fast enough, if your shooting a slower bow it will be fine, if your shooting 270 fps and faster your going to have trouble tuning it. Some guys could live with it, I just can't settle for alright, and its an alright rest--


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

so for a 3D bow/hunting bow just stay with the biscuit?

how much does a biscuit affect accuarcy? :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

doubledroptine08 said:


> how much does a biscuit affect accuarcy? :beer:


None if your bow is tuned right, you have properly spined arrows, etc.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> doubledroptine08 said:
> 
> 
> > how much does a biscuit affect accuarcy? :beer:
> ...


It is a pretty flawless rest, one thing I would recommend if you don't fletch your own arrows, put a dab of fletching glue in the front of your vanes, factory fletched arrows will have fletching rip off quite easy after putting it through the biscuit a few times--


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

bretts said:


> doubledroptine08 said:
> 
> 
> > just got my bow this past week and after thinking and making new freinds i think im going to a qad fallaway rest.
> ...


Come on, the QAD is the most popular rest out there for a reason..IT WORKS plain and simple, no matter how fast your bow is. I'm shooting 326 fps and have no contact or accuracy issues what so ever.

With the QAD you get the containment of the biscuit but the accuracy of the drop aways. If the WB was so great of a rest you would see it on all the pro's bows both pro hunters and target shooters. You see them on neither.. when the WB first came out it was one of the best hunting rest out there. But things have changed for the better, will the WB work for you, you bet it will. Are there better choices out there, I think there is. I'd go with a QAD pro or a limb driver myself. Each to thier own, but I highly recommend the QAD rests.


----------



## oldreloader (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with BBJ.I had a Biscuit and tried the Dropzone. It was ok but for hunting you can't beat a biscuit.Mine is back on my bow and I don't see me changing.For me, Simple is better.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

goatboy said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > doubledroptine08 said:
> ...


--I agree, I don't personally use the whisker biscuit because the contact with my arrow drives me nuts, but I've had horrible luck with the QAD, I've had two that don't drop fast enough...If they can get it to drop fast & get rid of the plastic on that rest it would be amazing--


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goatboy said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > doubledroptine08 said:
> ...


I second

I have always had a Biscut, I just put a QAD on my DXT and love it thus far. I haven't hunted with it yet, but so far so good!

It will have it's work cut out for itself this fall!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> goatboy said:
> 
> 
> > bretts said:
> ...


Humm I haven't heard of anyone having troubles with it not dropping fast enough... How do you know it isn't dropping fast enough? Just from a paper tune? Pull it off and put a regular rest on to make sure it is truely the rests fault!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--I must not be the only guy having the problems with that rest, there are a few reps I've visited with & have seen similar issues. We had another archery manger go through 3 QAD's when we're tuning a reezen, it just wouldn't completely drop fast enough, like I said before it was tuned pretty dang well, but not perfect, and when I know something isn't 100% how it should be it really bugs me, esp with the cost of the rest-- Let's go shoot one night Goatboy, I've still got the QAD's and get them to work--


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> --I must not be the only guy having the problems with that rest, there are a few reps I've visited with & have seen similar issues. We had another archery manger go through 3 QAD's when we're tuning a reezen, it just wouldn't completely drop fast enough, like I said before it was tuned pretty dang well, but not perfect, and when I know something is 100% how it should be it really bugs me-- Let's go shoot one night Goatboy, I've still got the QAD's and get them to work--


Interesting! I guess I haden't heard that about them. Make's me worry about having one now.....


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > goatboy said:
> ...


--We've switched to other rests & got it tuned great, we've done the lipstick test also, we put a schafers on and it was perfect & passed the tests with flying colors, also the downforce rest did very well too, drops very quickly--


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, I hope I don't regret making the switch to a drop away! It took them a long time to talk me out of another biscut!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > --I must not be the only guy having the problems with that rest, there are a few reps I've visited with & have seen similar issues. We had another archery manger go through 3 QAD's when we're tuning a reezen, it just wouldn't completely drop fast enough, like I said before it was tuned pretty dang well, but not perfect, and when I know something is 100% how it should be it really bugs me-- Let's go shoot one night Goatboy, I've still got the QAD's and get them to work--
> ...


---I know right!, The weird thing is one of my good friends shoots it & loves it, no problems what so ever, & honestly my dxt is quick but it's not insanely quick, hard thing is, the idea of that rest is awesome, it's everything a guy needs I just don't want something to happen come this fall. I probably worry to dang much, but what about when it gets super cold this winter, is that plastic on it going to break? Just shoot some paper & see how it is, if it's good I wouldn't worry--


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a double bow case for a reason! 8) However, if I am coming to full draw and that bugger breaks I am going to go ape **** on someone! So far it has shot awsome! I basicly built my dream bow this last time! I kinda closed my eyes at the regester!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I have a double bow case for a reason! 8) However, if I am coming to full draw and that bugger breaks I am going to go ape &$#* on someone! So far it has shot awsome! I basicly built my dream bow this last time! I kinda closed my eyes at the regester!


I did the same thing this spring, It hurts a little to see that receipt, but...that goes away quickly one you start shooting the new setup-- :beer:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

so what other dropaways would you guys recommend?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Schafer's makes a nice drop away, mathews has a new drop away "downforce rest", also trophy taker makes some real nice drop away's.


----------

